
Match your last fifty tweets with ten interesting podcasts from all over the web - kitwalker12
https://hyvi.co/hearyourhandle
======
strong_ai
Wow! This is really awesome! Mind giving a high-level description of the
matching process?

~~~
kitwalker12
OP is not the author. but I did see this was posted to PH too. Link to
discussion [http://www.producthunt.com/tech/hear-your-
handle](http://www.producthunt.com/tech/hear-your-handle)

